# Have you tried CLAY?



## WhyMe=D (Dec 13, 2008)

To be honest, i don't suffer from diarrhea, but as i have some kind of of a form of ibs i am intrested in all things which could make my digestion better ...so i found from a health page that clay removes toxins from your body cause it is absorbing stuff, and therefore it is constapating.So maybe it would help you guys?i am going to buy it tomorrow and afterwards i am gonna let you know what effect it has on me..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could you please provide a link to the info about clay you mentioned?Thanks!BQ


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if ur digestion is bad, u might look up hydrochloric acid...........not betaine hydrochloride.........the liquid kind, strong acid, strong oxygenator, anti-fungal, antibiotic, that kind.........the website on this , is a medical article, it is: http://rheumatic.org/hcl.htm.....................it's an amazing substance........been taking it for 7.5mos, wouldn't do without it.........


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Bentonite Clay has a long history as a bowel cleanser. Technically described as an "adsorbent", the clay is not digested nor absorbed by the human. Rather it pulls things large and small away from the gut lining. This can produce relief as irritants are removed from reactive contact and taken out of the bowel as part of the stool. Two cautions: if taken too close to food or food supplements, bentonite can steal the nutritive value by its adsorbent action. People who tend to constipate risk developing a serious plug if constipation pulls all the water out of the bentonite. Once a day away from food and supplements is generally the most one wants to take this clay.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

To aquire more information on this : Go to Google , and type in : Bentonite Clay for IBS.You'll get all your additional information.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Certain clays have been used to treat diarrhea.Some clays are added to some "detox" programs because at certain doses they come out in ways that make you think something nasty (a mucoid plaque or some such thing) came out from the detox program.You only see these casts of the intestines in people who take detox things with clay in them. No matter how much they say they have to be inside everyone no one has ever seen during a colonoscopy (how are they invisible to the camera but spectacularly visible in the toilet).


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

What is Bentonite?Alternate Names: Bentonite clay, montmorilloniteBentonite is a clay that is available in supplement form. The primary ingredient in bentonite is hydrated aluminum silicate. Other constituents in bentonite include calcium, magnesium, and iron (the composition varies according to the geographical location in which it is found). Once in the body, bentonite easily absorbs water. It remains in the digestive tract and is believed to bind and inactivate toxins and promote their excretion. Why Do People Use Bentonite?DetoxificationConstipationIrritable bowel syndromeBloating and gasA large double-blind, placebo-controlled study examined the use of bentonite clay in people with irritable bowel syndrome. Bentonite appeared to work best for people with constipation-predominant IBS. People taking the bentonite clay experienced a significant improvement in abdominal discomfort and pain. Bentonite users also reported significantly better symptom reduction and treatment efficacy with bentonite. There were no significant adverse events reported.Dosage InformationBentonite is available in liquid or powder form. It is a popular ingredient in colon cleanse products. Bentonite should be taken with plenty of water to avoid intestinal obstruction or constipation. Side Effects and SafetyPregnant or nursing women and the elderly should avoid bentonite.Bentonite should not be taken two hours before or after medication or nutritional supplements.Although there haven't been adverse effects in amounts used in nutritional supplements, there are no studies on the long-term safety of bentonite in humans.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

The added information I submitted above should be quite Helpfull for you if you have indepth questions that require better explinations.Further ReSearch information can be aquired by going to GOOGLE and typing in Bentonite Clay.


----------

